# EXTREMELY IN NEED OF POWER HELP



## nashvilletrain (Dec 4, 2020)

I bought a Piko Christmas set last year that ran great using the DC power supply kit that comes with it









38122 Christmas Freight Starter Set w/Analog Sound & Smoke (G-Scale)


PIKO 38111 Denver & Rio Grande Western (D&RGW) Passenger Starter Set w/ Analog Sound, 120V This starter set comes with a locomotive and tender and two passen




www.piko-america.com





it worked amazingly for last christmas until the very end of the season when my 4 year old got rough with the train and knocked a crankpin out

after that, the crankpin came out every day. this year i thought I had fixed the problem but one day out of the blue i have 0 movement. i bought 4 new crankpins and installed them thinking this was it

i restripped the wire on the DC power supply and get 10 seconds of power noise and nothing else. all a massive waste of money

i got desperate and bought a new lgb engine online and to my dumbass dismay it came without a power supply so is a nice paper weight

IM CLEARLY WAY OUTMATCHED!

at the point where i want to throw them all into the river. please help


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

877-678-4449 Piko Customer Service might be able to advise you. Maybe leave out the part about the LGB locomotive? 

We often see a situation arise where someone wants to get rid of it all, and they get an offer to pay shipping....


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Are u in Nashville? I'm in Memphis. I get over your way (Smyrna) somewhat regularly to service a customer.


----------



## nashvilletrain (Dec 4, 2020)

yep in Nashville, suburbs south of city..i talked to people at piko and onlytrains, they seem to think its power related


----------

